

Ask HN: What are the best Hacker Houses in SF? - meisterbrendan


======
gatsby
A few I know of:

Rise: <http://www.risesf.com/>

Chez JJ: <http://chezjj.com/>

The Glint: <http://theglint.com/>

Rainbow Mansion: <http://www.rainbowmansion.com/>

------
joonix
What is a Hacker House?

